# loofah/luffa



## rupertspal42 (May 6, 2009)

Grr so i'm trying to find some loofah so I can make such things like loofah soap and such but i'm having a problem finding cheap loofah products..i've tried loofahbytheinch.com but they're still not taking new orders and i'm getting aggravated... :evil:


----------



## candice19 (May 6, 2009)

They closed down shop.  I ordered a bunch of loofah before they closed lol


----------



## KSL (May 6, 2009)

I'd like to find some actual ROUND loofah!
I bought some locally and its oval... I wonder if I can puff it out so its a circle.... grrr.

They weren't cheap either!


----------



## AshleyR (May 6, 2009)

naturliche said:
			
		

> I'd like to find some actual ROUND loofah!
> I bought some locally and its oval... I wonder if I can puff it out so its a circle.... grrr.
> 
> They weren't cheap either!



I bought "round" loofah that came all wonky-sized too. What I did was dampen it and squeeze it into a 3" PVC pipe. When it dried, it was the nice round shape of the pipe.  I know that's kind of a hassle to do... but it works!

Tons of soapmaking suppliers sell round loofah! I got mine from Canwax (that was the odd shaped stuff), but I know I have seen it on almost all of the other soap supply websites I've been to.


----------



## KSL (May 6, 2009)

hahhaa.. that's where I got my wonky loofah too!!!!!!
I'm picking up an order there this weekend.. lol need anything? LOL


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

The dollar stores here have them in assorted shapes .I bought the  long ones with a handle, I cut off the handle , just to make a test batch. Worked very well.

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 7, 2009)

hmm interesting.. my friend said they probably closed down because of the recession going on.. I was like nnooooooooo.. We found a wholesale loofah place that they grow and harvest their own but you have to get a quote they see reasonable and they have all kinds of loofah but it's kind of annoying because their in EGYPT or some place on this side of the world.. here's the site.

Savannah luffa

Now if you want to buy wholesale you have to get a password.. it's a little retarded.. but you can by some really long loofah pieces and they sell different kinds.. but as I said.. it's kind of a pain in the neck.. well lower back for me.. HA..(I have a back injury.... *drums* no one? ok..)


----------



## KSL (May 7, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> The dollar stores here have them in assorted shapes .I bought the  long ones with a handle, I cut off the handle , just to make a test batch. Worked very well.
> 
> Kitn



OOH, good idea!!!!


----------



## KSL (May 7, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> hmm interesting.. my friend said they probably closed down because of the recession going on.. I was like nnooooooooo.. We found a wholesale loofah place that they grow and harvest their own but you have to get a quote they see reasonable and they have all kinds of loofah but it's kind of annoying because their in EGYPT or some place on this side of the world.. here's the site.
> 
> Savannah luffa
> 
> Now if you want to buy wholesale you have to get a password.. it's a little retarded.. but you can by some really long loofah pieces and they sell different kinds.. but as I said.. it's kind of a pain in the neck.. well lower back for me.. HA..(I have a back injury.... *drums* no one? ok..)



Interesting site!  Thanks for sharing.  The "History of Loofah" is neat to read.  Loved the "We do not employ children" statement too!  Good to know! 

I heard your drums =)  You can borrow my masseur... when I get one.. lol


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 7, 2009)

bahahahaha yes my wonderful drums *BA DA CHHH* yes it has some interesting facts.. I wiki'ed loofah and you can totally eat it.. before it's made into a scrubber though lol :wink:


----------



## KSL (May 7, 2009)

I guess you could grow it yourself too!
I don't know if its hot enough here to grow it, but if you had some hydroponics and a greenhouse...

Did you see the pictures of the plants?  THey look kinda scary!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 7, 2009)

lmao I know like radioactive super cucumbers! THEY'RE GOING TO EAT YOU!


----------



## KSL (May 7, 2009)

LOL!
Maybe they'll glow and pulse too... now THAT would be scary.
Giant bush-trees glowing and pulsing.... *shiver*


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 7, 2009)

zombie cucumber looking things... how  did we get on this subject?


----------



## rszuba (May 8, 2009)

wholesalesuppliesplus has loofahs, whole and i think 7/8"


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

yeah I saw but I know there's cheaper  :twisted:


----------

